# Cocklebur kill



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

OK....just a simple question, based upon your real life experience. Will 24D amine kill cocklebur in July? Or do I need to go to the next upgrade.. (Grazon Next or Crossbow) with cost and residuals issues?


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I sprayed some a few weeks ago that were around the edges of a field. I new I was going to spray the entire field with 1.5 pints per acre so a few days before I bush hogged them down to a reasonable size, that's been about 2 weeks they look really sick and I think they will die but since it's amine it might take some time.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I never tried 2,4,D, but I know from past experience that Stinger works well.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

2-4D works. But get it before it starts heading out.

Ralph


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I decided to use Crossbow. I wanted a good kill and did not want to miss the best calendar window to eradicate this pest.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

You made a good choice. Now you can kill some brush too.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Results update. 8 days later, sprayed 48 oz of Crossbow per acre ( in 25 gal of water) July 11th. 95% Kill of Cocklebur and most other weeds. Even curled the Milkweed.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

I killed about 65%, but I got these prickly weeds that keep coming back and will have to hit the fields again. 2,4D killed everything that was out, but now I have new growth. Horse poop is the worst spreader for these.


----------

